# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Fjalor Shqip - Anglisht - Shqip

## Flori

Pershendetje 

dikur ne nje sall interneti kam pas perdorur nje fjalor anglisht shqip por nuk di ku mund ta gjej , nqs ndo kush nga ju ka ndonje informacion mund te me ndihmoni per ta gjetur !

Flm

----------


## benseven11

Kush ka skaner ne shqiperi mund ta krijoje fjalorin qe eshte liber ne format pdf.
A del ndonjeri vullnetar ta beje.E ngarkon si skedar pdf ne ndonje faqe rapidshare ose megaupload per ta marre.Eshte shume e thjeshte te behet,kerkon nje mbasdite te behet.Skam liber fjalor se do e kisha bere vete.Ai fjalori i argjirose eshte fjalor koti.Lingvosofti jo keq.Fjalor i mire ka qene nje ne kopertine blu nga Ilo Stefanllari 120 mije fjale me duket.Po u bera mbare te shkoj ndonje dite ne nju jork mos e gjej fjalorin e Ilos ne ndonje dyqan andej dhe po  e bej,

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Flori ke nje fjalor tek ky link: *Shkarko*

----------


## Jano

A ekziston ndonje fjalor elektronik anglisht-shqip dhe shqip-anglisht ?
Qofte program qe mund te zbritet qofte ne shitje. Faleminderit !

----------


## cikita

pershendetje,

kam une nje fjalor ectaco. me ler nje adrese email ne mp dhe ta dergoj.

kalofsh mire!

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Nese kerkon nje fjalor per ta instaluar ne PC dhe me pas ta perdoresh vizito kete *TEME*.

Per Fjalor Elektronik (xhepi):



Vizito kete *FAQE*

----------


## Jano

> Flori ke nje fjalor tek ky link: *Shkarko*


Faleminderit per ndihmen Clay ! E shkarkova kete fjalorin, por nuk di me ca programi ta hap. Kompjuteri im eshte shume i varfer nga programet. Kam Windows XP.
Nuk kam as Microsoft Office.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> Faleminderit per ndihmen Clay ! E shkarkova kete fjalorin, por nuk di me ca programi ta hap. Kompjuteri im eshte shume i varfer nga programet. Kam Windows XP.
> Nuk kam as Microsoft Office.



Perdoret shume kollaj, nuk do asnje lloj programi. 
Thjesht instaloje e kalofsh mire ne pranine e tij  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## che_guevara86

Benseven ka dhene nje mendim shume te mire persa i perket ngarkimit te fjaloreve ne format pdf . Megjithate Benseven me cfare menyre mund te besh nje fjalor pershembull e ka shume te nevojshme fjalorin Italisht Shqip dhe anasjelltas si mund ta realizoj nje fjalor te tille ose me mire ate fjalor qe kam ne shqiperi a mund ta bej me pdf dhe pyetja qendronte se si mund ta kerkoj fjalen qe dua dhe si do dali pergjigja ose me mire perkthimii fjalessss .  Meqe ra fjala ka ndonjeri fjalor Italisht Shqip . ....

----------


## benseven11

Cdo fjalor liber ka ndarjet sipas shkronjave.Nje fjalor dy gjuhesh liber anglisht shqip dhe shqip anglisht nqs ekziston i tille ka ndarjen ne 2 pjese te medha dhe formati pdf i jep ne renditje identike sipas librit.Nje gje eshte e sigurte qe formati pdf siguron cilesi te shkelqyer,pasterti shkronjash,ka funksione "zoom in" per te zmadhuar tekstin sipas deshires.Per te gjetur kuptimin e nje fjale pa patur nevoje te besh "scroll down",dmth te levizesh ashensorin anesor te faqes te germa dhe fjala,mund te behet shume lehte.Kur hapet fjalori ne PDF,klikohet lart ne Edit.Ne menu klik ne "Find"(gjej).Aty fut fjalen qe do i gjesh kuptimin.Psh do gjesh kuptimin e fjales "complex"Atehere ne Find fut complex dhe klik ne next. Shiko figuren me poshte. Rezultati ne figuren tjeter ne postin ne vazhdim.

----------


## benseven11

Tani shiko rezultatin,pasi klikove ne NEXT te figura me poshte.Fjala complex do te dali perpara syve ne sfond blu(highlight).Funksioni Find(gjej) ne adobe acrobat reader ka shume vlere per te gjetur shpejt nje fjale ne nje dokument pdf si dhe ne raste fjalorash pdf per ti gjetur kuptimin nje fjale shume shpejt.
Imagjinoje nje fjalor liber ne pdf ne 600 faqe.Nje fjale me funksionin Find mund ta gjesh ne 2-3 sekonda,te kursen kohe.E rendesishme eshte qe fjala ne Find te futet shume korrekt,pa gabime ortografike.Psh fjala complex eshte korrekt,fjala compleks eshte gabim,per pasoje akrobat reader te jep rezultatin qe nuk ka gjetur ndonje fjale te tille.
Programe per te hedhur fjalora liber ose libra te tjere,teknike artistike ne format pdf ke ketu.http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showthread.php?t=3925

----------


## DriniM

gabimisht e postuar !!!

----------


## RTP

http://www-old.ectaco.com/online/dic...ua&direction=2


http://dictionary.cambridge.org/defi...7424&dict=CALD

Dervina-Përkthyes Online 
http://www.dervina.com

http://www.argjiro.net/fjalor/
http://www.shqiperia.com/fjalori.php

http://www.freetranslation.com/

 :Lulja3:

----------

